# Receiver Help



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

*Receiver Suggestions*

I'm looking to move in to some DIY home audio and need a receiver to build around. It only needs to do 2.1 and I'd prefer something that does 1080p upconversion and switching. Any recommendations?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Check out one of the panasonic digital amp models, dunno if it does what you want for video but it does the spec'd power and you can even use 2 of the channels from the home theater side to bi-amp your speakers in stereo mode. Just a few hundred bucks only.


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

> It only needs to do 2.1 and I'd prefer something that does 1080p upconversion and switching.


I dont think the 1080p part is going to happen.


----------



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

Why wouldn't it? I've seen plenty of receivers that do 1080p upconversion and switching.


----------



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, forget the upconversion. I just want recommendations for a quality receiver that can do HDMI switching and won't break the bank. Initially it will probably only power 2 speakers but it will likely need to do 5 down the road.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/497517-REG/Pioneer_VSX_1017TXV_K_VSX_1017TXV_K_7_1_Channel_A_V_Receiver.html#goto_itemInfo

That any good?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

simplespirit said:


> Why wouldn't it? I've seen plenty of receivers that do 1080p upconversion and switching.


Not 2 channel only. It's not what they're made for. 

Wait a few weeks and look at the new Yamaha models. They have a model around $500 that does everything you need, has Auddessy room calibration and supports all the newest audio formats that come with BluRay. Check the link. I think initially this will be one of the best receivers for the cash. 

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=567571&CTID=5000300


----------



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

Gotcha. I never said it needed to be 2-channel only. I just said 2-channel was ok. I guess the way I said it was confusing.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

simplespirit said:


> Gotcha. I never said it needed to be 2-channel only. I just said 2-channel was ok. I guess the way I said it was confusing.


Did you check out that Yamaha? What you get for the $ is very nice.


----------



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, it looks pretty nice and fortunately I'm not in any hurry.


----------

